# First trip to the Edge this year.



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I was able to get my first trip in for the year yesterday - Monday. I didn't even leave the house until around 10 am. This was a solo trip, but I didn't care, it turned out to be a beautiful day on the water. Smooth seas and cool breeze ! Went to the edge hoping to start out with a limit of big mingo's and was going to try some deep dropping later on, after I got my limit. I never did get my limit of Mingo's.
I managed a half dozen of pretty good ones, and threw back many that I could have kept. I got a couple of Almaco's also. FWC came and paid me a visit and were very professional and friendly. I finally threw in the towel around 5:30 pm, headed further south to try some deep dropping. First 3 fish were sharks, then I managed to get 3 Yellow Edge Grouper. Sun was about to set so I had to put it into high gear to try to get back to the pass before dark, but it didn't happen. All in all an awesome day on the water and I am glad I went out there.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice yellowedge groupers. One of the best eating groupers IMO.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Way to go capt, great report and cool pics!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

What depth did you find those groupers at.


.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> What depth did you find those groupers at.
> 
> 
> .


 
425 feet


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Corrected original message. Those were Yellow Edge Grouper.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats Capt., well done


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Nice fish I can't wait to go deep dropping. Good report


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Good stuff Capt.!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice job joe!!! I must of missed the phone call . Lol


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

recess said:


> Nice job joe!!! I must of missed the phone call . Lol


That's funny Tim ! I think going from a 31 to a 21 footer, you would have not enjoyed it. Not much room in my boat compared to yours.
But, if your serious and ever want to go with me, you are welcome anytime.


----------

